# Die elterliche Sorge für die gemeinsame Tochter



## bernar3

Buenas

2. Die elterliche Sorge für die gemeinsan¡e Tochter XXX, geboren XXX sei auf Grund des gemeinsamen Antrages der Parteien richterlich an XX zu übertragen.



Mi traducción:


2. La preocupación de los padres sobre la hija común, XXX, nacida el XXX, radica en la solicitud común de las partes para otorgar judicialmente la custodia a XXX. 

¿Sería correcta mi traducción al añadir lo de la custodía? O no se refiere a eso?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elroy

Hier mein Vorschlag. Ich habe wohl nicht immer die besten Wörter ausgewählt, aber hoffentlich vermittelt meine Übersetzung wenigstens den Sinn des deutschen Satzes. 

_El cuidado paternal (la custodía?) para la hija común, XXX, nacida el XXX, se transfiere judicialmente a XXX a base de la solicitud común de los partes. _


----------



## jester.

elroy said:
			
		

> _El cuidado paternal (la custodía?) para la hija común, XXX, nacida el XXX, se transfiere judicialmente a XXX a base de la solicitud común de los partes. _



la custod*i*a

Ist das Fragezeichen ein Zweifel über die Richtigkeit des Ausdrucks?



			
				Pons iFinger Spanisch said:
			
		

> *custodia de la persona* (jur) Personensorgerecht _nt_;


----------



## elroy

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ist das Fragezeichen ein Zweifel über die Richtigkeit des Ausdrucks?


 Ja, weil es im deutschen Satz "elterliche Sorge" und nicht "Personensorgerecht" lautet.  Ist das im Deutschen dasselbe?  Wahrscheinlich schon, oder?  

Danke übrigens für die Korrektur.  Mir war die tilde schon aufgefallen, aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden, weil sie Bernar hingeschrieben hat (beim zweiten Mal).


----------



## jester.

elroy said:
			
		

> Ja, weil es im deutschen Satz "elterliche Sorge" und nicht "Personensorgerecht" lautet.  Ist das im Deutschen dasselbe?  Wahrscheinlich schon, oder?



Im Juristendeutsch ist es wohl streng genommen das selbe, aber ich denke so pingelig müssen wir nicht sein.


----------



## heidita

bernar3 said:
			
		

> Buenas
> 
> 2. Die elterliche Sorge für die gemeinsan¡e Tochter XXX, geboren XXX sei auf Grund des gemeinsamen Antrages der Parteien richterlich an XX zu übertragen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> 
> 2. La preocupación de los padres sobre la hija común, XXX, nacida el XXX, radica en la solicitud común de las partes para otorgar judicialmente la custodia a XXX.
> 
> ¿Sería correcta mi traducción al añadir lo de la custodía? O no se refiere a eso?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
*Se solicita pasar la custodia judical de la hija común , +++,nacida el +++, por mutuo acuerdo a +++++*

Creo que sería así mejor.

J3, was meinst Du?


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> *Se solicita pasar la custodia judical de la hija común , +++,nacida el +++, por mutuo acuerdo a +++++*
> 
> Creo que sería así mejor.
> 
> J3, was meinst Du?



Es klingt m.E. gut, "se solicita" einzubauen, allerdings glaube ich, dass du das besser beurteilen kannst als ich.


----------

